
Unix To PowerShell – Factor - joepruitt
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/Joe/archive/2009/04/27/unix-to-powershell-ndash-factor.aspx
======
bonsaitree
Remind me again why I should care about Unix-style scripting under Windows
with a proprietary tool when Cygwin already does the job sufficiently well and
provides a true Unix-style emulation call-stack in an open-source library?!

Also "factor"?!! Since when was "factor" ever a popular Unix shell command?
Given the remarkable lack of actual "writing" in this article (and others
similar to it) on this blog, somebody's just spamming nano-content drivel for
ad impressions.

Btw, since when is any of this remotely related to a "Software Architect's
take on Network Security"? No thanks. I'll stick to Bash. Next.

